# More algae...



## howie (Jan 5, 2007)

I now have at least 3 kinds of algae growing. BBA, Fuzz, and Green slime algae.
Can someone please help me on how to get rid of the Green slime algae?


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

I doubt that many of us will remember your tank set up and parameters. Could you repeat them for us?


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

This site will give you some options with dealing with BGA... Aquarium Plants | My views, Steve Hampton, on how to succeed with aquarium plants

However, you need to find the underlaying problem that is causing your algae issues or it will cme back.


----------



## howie (Jan 5, 2007)

Thank you trenac. It was very helpful.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

You're welcome!


----------



## howie (Jan 5, 2007)

Just an update. I used Excel for about 3 days now and already the BBA and Fuzz is almost gone.

I really appreciate everyone help on this forum. Thanks!

Now I have question on ferts to get my plants going so that algae won't get me again when I stop using Excel.

I think I will start a new thread for that. Thanks again.


----------

